

Skype Won't Say Whether It Can Eavesdrop on Your Conversations - mtgx
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2012/07/20/skype_won_t_comment_on_whether_it_can_now_eavesdrop_on_conversations_.html

======
Urgo
I can say with certainty that if you make a POTS call from Skype that can be
intercepted. I wouldn't be surprised if these new changes allow skype to skype
calls to be intercepted too. In the USA all phone conversations need to be
interceptable by law (CALEA).

------
vernon
You should automatically assume all communications software has eavesdropping
capability.

------
Derbasti
Which probably means it can. Otherwise, they would proudly deny it.

